# How to make iPad screen small



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi

 Does anyone know how to make the iPad screen smaller at the bottom so you can see your email icon when you are on the Internet on the iPad 1?

 I have done it a few times but I can seem to figure out how I did it.  Thanks


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You mean the dock? I'm not sure how to do it. I can do it on my iMac, but I've never seen that option on the ipad.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You're talking about bringing up the multitasking bar.  double-tap the home button, or enable multitasking gestures in settings and then you can swipe up with 4 fingers.

Note that this is only useful for task switching, you can't continue using your browser while this bar is up.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys
Double clicking the home button works.


----------

